
Quantum Data Transfer Record Has Just Been Broken - Parbeyjr
https://edgylabs.com/2017/02/02/quantum-data-record/
======
powera
This is fake news. The author doesn't understand Quantum Computing or the
research paper he's (ostensibly) reporting on.

